# Advice for Scotland car hire?



## DebBrown (Apr 18, 2009)

We were going to rent through 1car1.  I had used them before but it seems they are in bankruptcy now.  Any other recommendations?  A quick internet search shows pretty high prices.  I need an automatic for my peace of mind.  We'll have 4 people for one week and only 3 people for the second week.  How small a car can we get away with?

Deb


----------



## scotlass (Apr 18, 2009)

We are renting from Willie Wallace at Celtic Legend, email is willie.wallace@celticlegend.co.uk.  Check the website at www.celticlegend.co.uk.  I have had lots of personal emails from him which gives a nice feeling.  The prices are quite good although we booked several months ago.  I don't know if the prices go up as demand gets closer.  Good luck.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, scotlass, I'll give them a try.

Deb


----------

